# What type of offspring can a lutino female and Whiteface grey male have?



## Winningsoul (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If the parents have no splits, all the babies will be normal grey split to whiteface, and the boys will also be split to lutino. But if the parents have splits then just about anything can happen. Most cockatiels are split to at least some of the common mutations, so you'll have to wait and see what you get in the nestbox.

The picture shows a lot of brownish coloring on your lutino hen, which might be shadows or a camera artifact. But if she really does have some brownish color (especially on the flight feathers and tail), it's a sign that she is cinnamon lutino.


----------



## Winningsoul (Oct 27, 2020)

Oh, thank you. It's the bad lighting. Someone else told me that it's not a good idea to let them breed. I don't know if they're right. I remember that lutinos should not be bred with lutinos, split to lutino, or albino. I think this pairing is alright but try as I might I cannot find more information on a whiteface bred to a lutino.


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

Your lutino female has irregular cheek patch edge, a possible indicator of split to whiteface. I think you have chance to get some whiteface babies from this pair.


----------



## Winningsoul (Oct 27, 2020)

Thank you


----------

